# Cannot run nvidia-xconfig



## Lasse (Nov 18, 2009)

When trying to run the nvidia-xconfig I get the following error message: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libm.so.3" not found, required by  nvidia-xconfig.
What is wrong?

Thank you/
Lasse.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 18, 2009)

what version of freebsd?
what version of X?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2009)

Install misc/compat5x.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 19, 2009)

lol, I think when I had my nvidia card I ran into the same problem.

I did a linux trick and symlinked it to another version of libm....

Try SirDice's way first


----------



## Lasse (Nov 19, 2009)

I am using FreeBSD 7.2 - RELEASE i386 and xorg 7.4_1

Lasse


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2009)

Lasse said:
			
		

> I am using FreeBSD 7.2 - RELEASE i386 and xorg 7.4_1


See my post.


----------

